# BVD Penny.



## windrivermaiden (Mar 26, 2008)

Messing around trying something different with my coin prints. I'm sort of liking this one. Blue-Van Dyke.


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2008)

This looks great!     

You've been a busy little bee....


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 26, 2008)

'tis a lovely day to print...but!!! I saved enough to get a UV bulb...and it should be here tomorrow or the next day. I'm so excited to be able to be productive with out good ol Mr. Sun.

I have everything ready to do tests and dial in my exposure times for the bulb as soon as it arrives.:hail:


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2008)

Way to go!! I knew you always wanted to get one. :thumbup: 

Very excited for you - this will certainly simplify your life. And we expect to see more good work from you on a regular basis. :sillysmi:


----------

